# 3 Ways To Naturally Make Yeast



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

For those interested.

Survival Food Series: 3 Ways To Naturally Make Yeast | Ready Nutrition


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

Our family is blessed with a bunch of bread makers. I'll have to pass this info along.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Actually, saying one is making yeast is a misnomer. Yeast is a living organism found naturally in the air, and as stated in the article, found on many food items. One collects the yeast from nature, gives it the right conditions to reproduce rapidly and then has it available for cooking & fermentation. Actually when making fermented drinks, such as wine & apple cider, a normal initial step is to kill off the naturally occurring yeasts and then adding the yeast of your choice to get the desired, consistent outcome. Yeast is not all the same. More than likely if you made bread from a random, natural yeast, it would taste more like sourdough bread. Likewise, cider or wine made from local, natural yeast might taste a bit funky.

So yes, this is a great way during a crisis to get bread to rise or fruit/grain to ferment but just realize results will vary greatly. But as with our ancestors, once you find a yeast that provides a product you really like better, then you grow it by making a starter & keep it. Since yeast freezes well, preppers should have some in their freezers. Besides bread yeasts, I have several other varieties noted for making fine cider in the freezer.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I’ll just wait until the old lady gets a yeast infection and cultivate some for my bread.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

RedLion said:


> For those interested.
> 
> Survival Food Series: 3 Ways To Naturally Make Yeast | Ready Nutrition


Thanks for the link to that great article! Definitely handy information for preppers. I've been suspecting that this was possible for bread-making, but always forgot to research it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

KUSA said:


> I'll just wait until the old lady gets a yeast infection and cultivate some for my bread.


(note to Self...pass on the bread when at @KUSA house...:vs_smirk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I read an article a few years ago saying that, in days gone by, when pioneers were traveling to the west, a yeast starter was something you protected with your life...sometimes worn in a oiled linen bag around the neck. Kept it safe and warm

Without it...you could starve.

Makes sense.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Slippy said:


> (note to Self...pass on the bread when at @KUSA house...:vs_smirk


It's really chewy with a unique flavor.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeast is needed and important. Spending time in the middle east I did learn to like breads made without it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Yeast is needed and important. Spending time in the middle east I did learn to like breads made without it.


Yep..near all cultures seem to have some kinda unleavened flat bread as part of the diet. Tex Mex folks love their flour torts and Jews have matzo/ matzah.


----------

